
Southeastern Anatolia, minute by minute - acsillag
http://riowang.blogspot.com/2019/08/southeastern-anatolia-minute-by-minute.html
======
s5ma6n
This is a quite detailed article with some great photos. It really shows the
cultural harmony there. However, there are bunch of wrong claims and
inaccuracies about the politics of the region and some parts are downright
offensive.

~~~
jeremyswank
Judging from the commenting history of the author of Poemas del río Wang, I
would say that they would be very interested in hearing your feedback and
would be receptive to any criticism that could improve the accuracy of the
reporting.

------
growlist
Brings back a few memories. I went to this area about 10 years ago. Amazing
region, definitely recommend it for the more robust traveller - it's certainly
not set up for tourism and you need to have your wits about you from time to
time, and take imodium. But you'll be rewarded with a very different
experience to a normal holiday.

------
latchkey
Woah, infinite redirect until I turned off the shield in Brave.

------
eruci
Sad story.

